# Cigar friendly lounge in Des Moines or West Des Moines Iowa



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

Howdy all!

I have noticed a couple places in the capital city have a place to share a cigar now. I am looking for a place to go during a possible business trip in 2 weeks. I'm not looking for anything too trendy, loud or crowded on a Monday? night. I have found a couple possibilities. Can anybody recommend anything?
101 Lounge
Beechwood Lounge
Cabaret West Glen (I remember this smoking area to be a bit packed/loud)
Cattoor's On Grand
Charlie's Filling Station
Front Row
Limey's Pub
Pal Joey's Lounge
Sullys Irish Pub
*Tonic Bar (I THINK this was the place I had a cigar on their 2nd story balcony) If so, I liked it.*
Trophy's Sports Bar and Grill
*Wellma's Pub and Rooftop (I saw this place when I went to Tonic Bar. Does the rooftop allow cigars?)*
Has anybody had a cigar in any of these places recently?

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I have never been to the Tonic Bar but I do believe it is the place David's Briar Shoppe chooses for all of it's cigar dinners. You might give David's a call and also inquire at the Cigar Source on Ingersoll as they will occasionally pull off an event at a cigar friendly establishment as well. Both of those shops will be "in the know" on where you can have an enjoyable experience for an evening.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I thought Iowa passed a smoke ban a few years back,,correct me if I'm wrong. I thought the only place you could smoke was the casinos. 


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

Jerry,
They did pass a smoke ban, but some select places have found ways around it. Smoking on a patio of a bar for instance. Or Pars & Cigars has a nice humidor and a small smoking lounge. Where there is a will, there is a way!


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

Got this reply from David's Briar Shop when I asked about places to smoke cigars in DSM:

_We especially recommend Tonic Bar (West Glen) since we have smoked cigars there recently. We also recommend all the others on your list except Caberet West Glen (don't allow cigars any longer) and Wellman's, as we don't know if they allow cigars. But to find a place not loud or crowded on a Monday night is difficult._


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I will say this...Iowa has set back cigar smoking almost more than any other state I have spent time in. The only smoke shops of any significanceare in Des Moines and out of those the only one you can smoke in without being a member is Pars and Cigars.

After recently spending a week in Florida and seeing botl smoking outside and inside of many different shops I have officially become jealous of that freedom.


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

tpharkman,
I agree that Iowa is sure no friend to the cigar smoker. 95% of the cigars I smoke in Iowa are out on my acreage in Rural Iowa. I still have some control of my destiny there! :happy:

I have to admit that I am lucky in my work allows me to travel across North America and I do try to make time to stop and find a cigar lounge now and again. I did send both my Senators and my congressman a letter with my concers on _Senate Bill 1461 Companion Bill to HR 1639. _Don't know if it will make any difference, but I did add my two cents.


----------

